# What caused my wheel bearing problem



## Chap (Jul 25, 2005)

I just purchased used 2002 SE 6spd last weekend. The right front wheel bearing was bad and the used car dealer replaced it as part of the deal. This past weekend on a road trip, the same wheel bearing went bad. 

A mechanic at my destination inspected the car and found both of my front wheel bearing lock nuts loose. The right front one had backed all the way out to the cotter pin. Due to this working loose, the wheel bearing was taking the brunt of the wobbling. If the cotter pin wasn't there, my wheel would of come off! 

Based on all the complaints on here about wheel bearings I thought I would mention the above for everyone's information. 

I am having the bearing replaced again (hopefully with enough info and a bad, but new bearing to take back to the used car dealer for reimbursement). I have asked the mechanic to tighten the lock nuts and put some loc-tite to keep it in place.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that seems to be the case with a lot of cars.

I had a 2004 Maxima come in for a suspension job a couple months ago and the right side wheel bearing was only hand tight as well. put a socket on it and I could turn it by hand!
fortunately, it had some rubber cement looking stuff on the end of the axle, which kept it in place- but the damage to the bearing was already done.

wheel bearings seem to be a common occurence on the 2000+ models. don't know exactly why- I'm guessing it's because the nuts are vibrating loose OR that your dealer you purchased the car from didn't replace it right the first time.

Usually when these bearings go out, they ruin the wheel hub as well- and the hub is about $130... so when you replace the bearing, replace both parts. it doubles the repair bill, but it's the only way to get it done right.. If you don't replace the hub, it's just going to ruin the next bearing in a few housand miles and you're back at square 1..


hope you don't have any more problems with them, but I would check the torque on the axle nuts when you get back home. I've NEVER had them come loose like that when they're properly torqued, but you never know what the dealer did to begin with.


----------

